# Which is better: Dreamshell with IDE or USB GD-ROM?



## skydancer93 (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking to grab another Dreamcast and I'd like to know which is the better option.

I can seemingly grab the IDE mod easier, but I don't know if it's better than the USB GD-ROM.

What's everyone's opinion?

Changing discs is important as I want to play Shenmue and Resident Evil Code Veronica.


----------



## Evilengine (Mar 9, 2017)

I just got the USB-GDROM, as far as I know it is the best option. IDE runs with Dreamshell and won't support 100% of the DC library. Afaik GDEMU runs minimal faster than GD Rom but is nearly impossible to get(same as Saturn Rhea/Phoebe...), while the USB GDROM is freely available at the moment for a longer time now.

This seems to be a compatibility list for IDE HDD mods: http://www.dc-swat.ru/forum/thread-2145-post-27154.html#pid27154
Not sure if this is uptodate GDROM/GDEMU comparison: http://3do-renovation.ru/comparation.htm
The IDE mod seems not soo super easy with lots of soldering points while GDROM is kind of plug&play.
I haven't installed my device yet, negative points I could mention are, the menu seems kind of ugly, but who cares. And the person who sells them, Dr.Mnemo seems to be a not so liked person for some:
http://www.stoneagegamer.com/dreamcast-usb-en.html
Can't tell anything about that strange story, only that their price is way higher than the price he takes when you buy it directly from him...
GDROM is very expensive, so think twice what's best for you, emulation is also fine...


----------

